# Furry convention rating megathread:



## CannonFodder (Nov 25, 2011)

I just had a thought, we should have a thread for furry conventions in which people post reviews so that they know they are getting themselves into and give it a rating, instead of average rating system it'll be a collective rating system.
So that:
<insert furry con>
5 stars: # of people
4 stars: # of people
3 stars: # of people
2 stars: # of people
1 stars: # of people

Please put some thought into the reviews though, even if it is brief.

*edit* please type out the whole convention name otherwise I'm stuck trying to find the name to a con I haven't heard of.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 25, 2011)

All Fur Fun:
5 stars:
4 stars:
3 stars:
2 stars:
1 star:



Fay V said:


> AFF 09-
> This was my first con and I quite liked it. It was small with only a few  hundred people but it was a good starter for a con setting without the  huge size. Unfortunately there were a lot of issues with the schedule.  Panels started late, there were gaps where things weren't really  happening, a lot of technical difficulties. The content was average in  terms of panels "your first con" "writing 101" "anatomy 101" same old.
> They did have a karaoke night which was one of the most fun things I've done at a con.
> Despite the issues with official schedule there were a lot of good  people to hang out with. If they ever get AFF up again I'd suggest going  as a first time con.



Anthrocon:
5 stars: 1 person
4 stars:
3 stars:
2 stars:
1 star:



Fay V said:


> AC-11
> AC is fucking huge. Honestly it's a lot of space to cover all the con  area. I'm not sure how I feel about this. one the one hand it's nice to  have a lot, on the other it gets frustrating to walk, from the main  hotel area to the con area between panels. I had a habit of getting  lost.
> Again the panels are average but they had some nice shows and stuff.  They had fursuit charades which was new to me and really damn fun.
> The food however was closeby and very good and the locals were friendly.
> ...



Furaffinity United:

5 stars:
4 stars:
3 stars:
2 stars: 1 person
1 star:



Ben said:


> All I know is that the major problems with it were  just the 4 hour wait this year with registration, tiny convention space,  minimal programming and a location without any sidewalks, meaning you  -had- to drive there (or walk along the side of the highway for a mile  like a champ). At the very least the location change will open up more  room, but we'll see how next year pans out



Furry Connection North:
5 stars: 1 person
4 stars:
3 stars:
2 stars:
1 star:

Midwest FurFest:
5 stars: 2 person
4 stars:
3 stars:
2 stars:
1 star:



Fay V said:


> MFF 11
> I didn't do any other the panels and stuff, I read over the book and  it's the average fair. nothing hugely of interest. The hotel was nice  with great staff. The area was smaller than AC so it was easy to find  everything.
> The only thing that bugged me was no one to man the elevators, so  fursuits and disabled people were screwed over by people rushing  elevators.
> It was also a bit annoying that restaurants were so far from the hotel.  However the con had a great con suite with free food. Yeah free food!
> I mostly went fursuiting, very suit friendly con however it bugged me  that there wasn't a curtain for the headless lounge.


 

Rainfurrest:
5 stars:
4 stars:
3 stars:
2 stars:
1 star:



Fay V said:


> Rainfurrest 09, 10
> This is my favorite con and the first one I fursuited with.
> Fursuiting- the facilities are always great. The headless lounge is easy  access, but with protection at the door to keep random watchers out.  There's always cold and room temp water, towels and the head trees.  Can't think of an issue in terms of suiting.
> Panels- the panels are average. I like the attitude being more laid back but the content is the same old stuff.
> All in all it's my fav con and I'm hoping to go next year.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 25, 2011)

0 stars: god dammit cannonfodder


----------



## Fay V (Nov 25, 2011)

This is a nice thought but I think your OP is too jumbled and cluttered. Stop posting about whiteknights and stuff. It just makes things awkward.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 25, 2011)

Fay V said:


> This is a nice thought but I think your OP is too jumbled and cluttered. Stop posting about whiteknights and stuff. It just makes things awkward.


I went back and made it much shorter and that.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 25, 2011)

I give every con ever a 0 because I was never in any of them and because furries. :n


----------



## Carnie (Nov 25, 2011)

This thread is only going to make me jealous of you guys :c


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 25, 2011)

EggCarton said:


> This thread is only going to make me jealous of you guys :c


Well this is why the thread exists, so that people like you who have never been to a con can know what cons are worth it and what cons aren't.


----------



## Recel (Nov 25, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Well this is why the thread exists, so that people like you who have never been to a con can know what cons are worth it and what cons aren't.



No con is worth it when furrys are involved. God damned animal people run all over the place! :V


----------



## Fay V (Nov 25, 2011)

have you ever been to a con cf?


----------



## Octa (Nov 25, 2011)

ummmm, I guess I wouldn't really rate Cons with a number, but MFF is cool because it is in Chicago and attracts a lot of interesting people. FCN has a hella tight dance, but those are the only I have been to.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 25, 2011)

Fay V said:


> have you ever been to a con cf?


Yeah a while back though, haven't been able to afford going any another ones lately.


Octa said:


> ummmm, I guess I wouldn't really rate Cons with a number, but MFF is cool because it is in Chicago and attracts a lot of interesting people. FCN has a hella tight dance, but those are the only I have been to.


Thanks for the reviews, will update the ratings.  I'll put you down as fives, cause from your post you sounded like you enjoyed it.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 25, 2011)

I can't put a value on it because star systems are inherently flawed, but I'll write up a big review for my fav cons.


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 25, 2011)

You would probably do better rating each con using a scale of 0-100 for each particular aspect (e.g., panels, dances, parties, local scene, and so on). A weighted average would also be good to account for people who have been to a particular convention numerous times.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 25, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I can't put a value on it because star systems are inherently flawed, but I'll write up a big review for my fav cons.





Xipoid said:


> You would probably do better rating each con using a scale of 0-100 for each particular aspect (e.g., panels, dances, parties, local scene, and so on). A weighted average would also be good to account for people who have been to a particular convention numerous times.


I know a collective system is flawed, but it's a improvement on other types of rating in that-
http://xkcd.com/937/
And a more accurate rating system would take too much time to calculate out, cause I'm going to have to read through this entire thread and if this thread really does become a megathread then there goes my freetime.



Fay V said:


> I can't put a value on it because star systems are  inherently flawed, but I'll write up a big review for my fav  cons.


If it's a good review I'll quote it.


----------



## Octa (Nov 25, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> You would probably do better rating each con using a scale of 0-100 for each particular aspect (e.g., panels, dances, parties, local scene, and so on). A weighted average would also be good to account for people who have been to a particular convention numerous times.



yeah, there are just too many reasons why a con can be great, alright, terrible, etc.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 25, 2011)

AFF 09-
This was my first con and I quite liked it. It was small with only a few hundred people but it was a good starter for a con setting without the huge size. Unfortunately there were a lot of issues with the schedule. Panels started late, there were gaps where things weren't really happening, a lot of technical difficulties. The content was average in terms of panels "your first con" "writing 101" "anatomy 101" same old. 
They did have a karaoke night which was one of the most fun things I've done at a con. 
Despite the issues with official schedule there were a lot of good people to hang out with. If they ever get AFF up again I'd suggest going as a first time con. 

Rainfurrest 09, 10
This is my favorite con and the first one I fursuited with. 
Fursuiting- the facilities are always great. The headless lounge is easy access, but with protection at the door to keep random watchers out. There's always cold and room temp water, towels and the head trees. Can't think of an issue in terms of suiting. 
Panels- the panels are average. I like the attitude being more laid back but the content is the same old stuff. 
All in all it's my fav con and I'm hoping to go next year. 

AC-11
AC is fucking huge. Honestly it's a lot of space to cover all the con area. I'm not sure how I feel about this. one the one hand it's nice to have a lot, on the other it gets frustrating to walk, from the main hotel area to the con area between panels. I had a habit of getting lost. 
Again the panels are average but they had some nice shows and stuff. They had fursuit charades which was new to me and really damn fun.
The food however was closeby and very good and the locals were friendly. 
Staff did a great job, particularly with elevators. 
I'd suggest this if you have friends to go with to hang out with but it'd be really intimidating alone.

MFF 11
I didn't do any other the panels and stuff, I read over the book and it's the average fair. nothing hugely of interest. The hotel was nice with great staff. The area was smaller than AC so it was easy to find everything. 
The only thing that bugged me was no one to man the elevators, so fursuits and disabled people were screwed over by people rushing elevators. 
It was also a bit annoying that restaurants were so far from the hotel. However the con had a great con suite with free food. Yeah free food!
I mostly went fursuiting, very suit friendly con however it bugged me that there wasn't a curtain for the headless lounge.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 25, 2011)

Octa said:


> yeah, there are just too many reasons why a con can be great, alright, terrible, etc.


As I just said all it'd take is one person rating a con 0 to screw up the whole rating system.

I added them, they'll only be on there for a bit temporarily until someone else posts a better review or such.


----------



## Ben (Nov 26, 2011)

AC, MFF, Furfright: 5/5
FA:U: 2/5

Yeah, that was pretty easy.


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 26, 2011)

Ben said:


> AC, MFF, Furfright: 5/5
> FA:U: 2/5
> 
> Yeah, that was pretty easy.


No but you must give FA:U a 6/5 or you will be banned! :V


Seems like the well known cons are well known for a reason. Hope Califur isn't one of those scary cons...


----------



## Ben (Nov 26, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> No but you must give FA:U a 6/5 or you will be banned! :V



All I know is that the major problems with it were just the 4 hour wait this year with registration, tiny convention space, minimal programming and a location without any sidewalks, meaning you -had- to drive there (or walk along the side of the highway for a mile like a champ). At the very least the location change will open up more room, but we'll see how next year pans out (if I even go-- I liked the fact that I could just hop an NJ Transit bus and go home at the end of the day).


----------

